# A very very dark place



## forgetmenot (Sep 30, 2020)

been struggling so much lately just never ends  get through another day they say new start tomorrow but no new starts all the same things  no hope no hope sorry just so tired of living really anymore tired


----------



## Daniel (Sep 30, 2020)

*Re: very very dark place*

Sorry to hear that.

What are your biggest stessors now?

Are you still on Lexapro or was it still making you tired?    Are you able to see a therapist?

It may also help to get some bloodwork done to check for thyroid, vitamin deficiencies, etc.


----------



## gooblax (Sep 30, 2020)

*Re: very very dark place*

It sounds like things are really tough for you forgetmenot. 

Is there one small change you could make for yourself just to have one thing that's different to look forward to?


----------



## Daniel (Sep 30, 2020)

*Re: very very dark place*

And my guess is you need to put yourself first regardless of what is going on in your family.


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 1, 2020)

sorry lost it a bit yes girl not well people moved in on her she does not have backbone to tell them get out  i will have to go down to do that.  No one understands no one  TRIGGERS  i lose it no one understands somehow i have to get me back so i can deal with today


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 1, 2020)

Dealt with it all so much finishing laundry. told her team she needs to be in group home but they cant do anything she refuses to do that anyways praying she stays in gets strong again i have done all i can


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 2, 2020)

no end there is no end sorry tired tired


----------



## Daniel (Oct 2, 2020)

Have you ever benefited from a hot bath or something like that? Small ways of putting self-care first.



  Or some other distraction may be helpful to kill time and relax until you get professional help.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 3, 2020)

> https://www.ted.com/talks/andrew_solomon_depression_the_secret_we_share/transcript?language=en
> 
> As for me, I had always thought myself tough, one of the people who could survive if I'd been sent to a concentration camp.
> 
> ...


----------

